# New John Deere 3203



## JDFANATIC

Hi all!

Deere just released a press release for a new addition to the Advantage Series (joining the 790/990). It is hydrostatic driven with NO mid-mount option. Here are two pics:
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/grf58/3203Studio418091large.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/grf58/3203outdoor_137507large.jpg">
Pricing isn't available yet, but the buzz at the FL Deere camp was that it would be very, very competitive (not much more than a 2210!)


----------



## Live Oak

Here is the entire press release. 


JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE NEW 3203 COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR  

JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE NEW 3203 COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR 


New tractor delivers versatility, reliability and durability in affordable package 


Cary, N.C. (February 15, 2006) — Whether it's large-area mowing, driveway maintenance, or chores around a horse barn or paddock, more customers who have chosen a rural lifestyle are searching for a value-priced tractor that will deliver the versatility and performance they need for such tasks. Thanks to John Deere, their search is over. 

The 3203 Compact Utility Tractor is powered by an EPA Tier II compliant 32-hp Yanmar 3-cylinder TNV Series diesel engine.




The new John Deere 3203 Compact Utility Tractor, available March 2006, is the perfect choice for economy-minded large property owners (or rural lifestyle customers) who want the utility of a mid-sized loader tractor and versatility of a Category
1 three-point hitch packaged with the productivity and ease-of-use of a hydrostatic transmission (HST). 

"Our more cost-conscious customers will be delighted to learn that they can purchase a John Deere tractor that delivers the reliability
and durability of a John Deere product without sacrificing essential features and world-class dealer support," says Cleo Franklin, manager, John Deere Large Property Owner customer segment. 

The new 3203 augments the popular John Deere Advantage Series compact tractor line which also includes the new 2305 along with the model 790 and 990 tractors. This newest addition to the lineup is powered by an EPA Tier II compliant 32-hp Yanmar 3-cylinder TNV Series diesel engine. 

The 3203 Tractor's convenient, user-friendly hydrostatic transmission is further enhanced with the industry-exclusive Twin Touch™ foot pedals that allow you to easily switch from forward to reverse. Wet disk brakes provide positive stopping power and long life. A 540-rpm independent rear power takeoff (PTO) offers the opportunity to run a wide variety of rear-mounted implements. And power steering provides optimum performance in all operating conditions, especially when equipped with a loader. 

John Deere 3203 Compact Utility Tractor




The new 3203 is available with the John Deere 300 Loader that can attach and detach in less than three minutes – with no tools. In addition, a wide array of performance-matched implements from John Deere and Frontier Equipment further enhance the versatility of this high-value workhorse. 

"The new 3203 is an important addition to our overall compact utility tractor lineup as it provides yet another option for the economy-minded buyers in our rural lifestyle, large property owner customer segment," Franklin notes. "From basic and dependable to high-tech and high-performance, no manufacturer offers more choices in their compact utility tractor lineup than John Deere." 


The 3203 does very closely resemble a low cost bare bones version of the 4310 without eHydro. I personally don't like the eHydro and prefer a basic straight hydrostatic drive. Less things to go wrong down the road and I control the machine, not some screwy controller computer. 

It also appears that Deere did away with the fiberglass and plastic fenders and floor boards. Again, I think I would prefer this as it is much cheaper and easy to touch up with a can of Deere ag green spray paint after a good bath. I think the steel is less flexible too. 

Deere didn't mention the mid pto in the news release but I sure hope they had the good sense to offer a mid pto kit for this machine as it will drop it from consideration for folks who want a front mounted snow blower or a MMM. 

I like the fact that it takes the CX300 FEL which is a very useful and capable attachment. 

Looks like a very capable and much better thought out machine. It comes with the goodies the REALLY count and leaves out the bells and whistles that don't really matter or get used much. I'm also glad to see Deere still using the Yanmar engines as well.


----------



## Archdean

Do you know off-hand what the comparable Kubota machine is?


----------



## Live Oak

I would guess a B7800?


----------



## Live Oak

On second thought, a better approximation would be something between the L3400 and the L2800.

The Grand L3130 is the closest hp match but it is a deluxe model machine with lots of goodies and options that don't come on the 3203.


----------



## Archdean

When I have time or maybe you can do a feature price point comparison, I'm interested in acquiring a bit larger machine this spring!!

Thanks


----------



## JDFANATIC

Dean,

The speculation is that this tractor will be priced ~ $16K (tractor and loader). Kind of gets you thinking!


----------



## myronjohns

*3203 and 790 Test Drive*

Hi,

I drove a 3203 yesterday. It appeared to be a good machine. It had what looked like plastic fenders??? The dealer gave me a price of $17,400-no Tax, with a 300 front loader. 

I drove the 790 also. I wished it offered a shuttle transmission. If it did, I might consider it. I heard the shuttle trans allows someone to use the FEL easier. It looks like a good machine for the money. The price offered with FEL was $14,800- no Tax. 

I also drove a Kubota 7510 DT and 7800 HST ( Deere fanatics please forgive me). The 7510 was 12,374 with LA302 FEL. 7800 was $15,500. 

Are the Deere and Kubota prices about average or higher than usual?

I like the 3203, but the tractor seems a little large. Maybe would take a little getting used to. Seems like I would have problems mowing by trees. I have some, not too many. I still have my Cub 2165-46" deck. I'm thinking I really would like a 6' mower. 5' would only get me 1' larger than what I already have. How much power run a 6' finish mower or bush-hog type?

What brand of implements would some of you recommend? Is Rino good - Kubota dealer has their products. What about 
Woods and others. What brand is the best for the money?

I'm going to drive a New Holland TC29 before I make my decision. I hear they make a good machine also. 

Thanks. Myron


----------



## Live Oak

Did your Deere dealer have a 2305 for you to look at. If you want a smaller tractor, they are about the last choice in the price range you want. Can your dealer find an unsold 4110 or 4010 and transfer it in? 

As far as implements, Rhino, Woods, Land Pride, Frontier are good equipment. King Kutter probably gives you the most for the money but some of their implements are not built as tough. In the end, you pay for what you get.


----------

